# Fodder for feed?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Patrick and I were invited to look at a couple of Fodder growing vans that were for sale. Interesting but expensive, are any of you hay talkers involved with this type of feed? Success or??


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Let us know what you find. Articles make it sound appealing.

But if it worked that great why aren't more people doing it?

Possibly a good thing for certain microclimates? Idk. Intriguing to say the least.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The vans were nice but as used units for 20K (each) out of our range for "experimental" programs! We have an aluminum U-Haul box that we might build our own grow system. My daughter that works at the seed/fertilizer plant gave us some older bags of barley seed that we can play with. 1 pound of seed becomes 20+ pounds of feed. We are thinking about the sudan/sorgum that we grow a lot of, if we could build the grow box without temperature controls it would save a big chunk of $.

http://foddertech.com

https://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1a%3Bft_fodder_systems.html


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A hay customer of mine does it. He built a little shed for it. He said the horses love it and there is no waste. He buys a bit of dry hay to supplement. He says it is an everyday chore though. A lot more work then feeding dry hay. Because you can't put off planting a new fodder tray after you fed one. I doubt it will take over the dry hay world. Look how many hay buyers wait until they are out of hay to go buy some. Have to be more responsible with fodder.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you talking hydroponics?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> Are you talking hydroponics?


This is what I'm talking about. http://www.foddersystems.com/benefits/equine.html


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was around my first hydroponics unit about 1965. A dairyman had one where he sprouted oats to feed his milk cows. He was trying to replace silage which he had no access to. He was happy with it. I question the amount of labor, seed, electricity, fertilizer, and enitial investment as to the practical aspects of what he was doing. I know down around Tucson they are raising tomatoes successfully under hydroponics on a commercial scale.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Waterway, you are thinking of Eurofresh a foreign owned corp that filed bankruptcy a few years ago. Everyone from the fertilizer supplier to the power company lost big $$, 1000 jobs lost.

Good news for the facility as a TX company is going to grow tomatoes AND pot!

Kathleen sold BBQ roadside near our shop, the tomato truck would be headed to Mexico-the driver would trade stolen tomatoes for BBQ, absolutely the best I have ever eaten...even tastier than our homegrown!


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

My wife and daughter went on a tour there. They didn't say anything about pot. What happens in Arizona stays in Arizona I guess????


----------

